# Macbook pro 2011 qui chauffe après installation de SSD



## nastytheking (22 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour à tous

J'ai voulu upgrader mon macbook pro de fin 2011 avec 16go de ram et un SSD crucial de 512mo. Je viens de faire ça ce soir, en réinstallant ensuite propremetn El Capitan

Depuis, je trouve que mon macbook chauffe beaucoup, et pour rien. J'ai installé iStat pour y voir plus clair, je vois que la température oscille toujours entre 70 et 80, et pour le peu que je fasse quelque chose, ça passe à 85, voire 90 même plus. Pourtant, je suis même pas à 5% de CPU.
Là par exemple je vous écris le ventilo s'allume, la températur est à 94% selon iStats.

Des idées ? Merci !


----------



## Locke (23 Octobre 2015)

nastytheking a dit:


> Des idées ? Merci !


Et que dit le Moniteur d'activité ?

Il n'y a aucune raison valable après installation de mémoire et d'un SSD d'avoir un excédent de chaleur, car c'est bien tout le contraire avec un SSD.


----------



## nastytheking (23 Octobre 2015)

j'ai installé iStat pour l'occasion, et je suis qu'à maxi 50% du CPU utilisé, idem dans le moniteur d'activité.
Comme tu dis, aucune raison, cependant j'ai remarqué que certains on déjà eu le problème (en tapant "macbook pro 2011 ssd crucial hot")

Est-ce peut être le cryptement firevault ou spotlight serait en cause ? (pourtant je n'ai pas d'indication que spotlight est en train d'indexer)


----------



## Locke (23 Octobre 2015)

Attends quelques jours que on OS X soit devenu stable. Après peut-être que ça sera inquiétant, mais bon, il faut quand même aller dans Moniteur d'activité pour voir ce qu'il se passe.


----------



## Geekfou (28 Octobre 2015)

nastytheking a dit:


> Bonjour à tous
> 
> J'ai voulu upgrader mon macbook pro de fin 2011 avec 16go de ram et un SSD crucial de 512mo. Je viens de faire ça ce soir, en réinstallant ensuite propremetn El Capitan
> 
> ...


Bonjour ou a tu installer ton SSD à la place du HDD ou à la place du SuperDrive ?


----------



## oeufmollet (28 Octobre 2015)

Et tu as remis la sonde thermique comme avant, s'il y en avait une ? (je sais qu'il y en a sur iMac, mais je me rappelle pas sur portables)


----------



## Geekfou (28 Octobre 2015)

oeufmollet a dit:


> Et tu as remis la sonde thermique comme avant, s'il y en avait une ? (je sais qu'il y en a sur iMac, mais je me rappelle pas sur portables)


Il y a pas de sonde température sur les disques de Mac portable


----------



## Leplouc (1 Novembre 2015)

50% de CPU en permanence ?


----------



## Geekfou (1 Novembre 2015)

Leplouc a dit:


> 50% de CPU en permanence ?


Bonjour ou a tu installer ton SSD à la place du HDD ou à la place du SuperDrive ? 
Et que tu dit le Moniteur d'activité sur cette utilisation du Processeur


----------



## nastytheking (2 Novembre 2015)

Quand j'ai Mail d'ouvert, il chauffe, pourtant le CPU est loin des 50%. Je viens de faire changer la pate thermique, et c'est toujours la même chose. Hier par exemple j'avais plusieurs onglets chrome ouverts, mail ouvert (qui téléchargeait des mails), il a tapé vers les 80° et s'est mis à souffler, alors qu'il était posé et allumé depuis peu.

Et même la batterie, c'est juste n'importe quoi. Je dois perdre 1% toutes les 2min.


----------



## Geekfou (2 Novembre 2015)

nastytheking a dit:


> Quand j'ai Mail d'ouvert, il chauffe, pourtant le CPU est loin des 50%. Je viens de faire changer la pate thermique, et c'est toujours la même chose. Hier par exemple j'avais plusieurs onglets chrome ouverts, mail ouvert (qui téléchargeait des mails), il a tapé vers les 80° et s'est mis à souffler, alors qu'il était posé et allumé depuis peu.
> 
> Et même la batterie, c'est juste n'importe quoi. Je dois perdre 1% toutes les 2min.


je répète ma question ou a tu installer ton SSD à la place du HDD ou à la place du SuperDrive ?
Pour la batterie  c'est normale que tu perde en autonomie si les ventilo souffle à fond


----------

